# E-SYS: How View Saved CAF Files?



## RhoXS (May 2, 2008)

I am only sufffciently skilled with E-SYS, via a Betty Crocker technique using the excellent guides in this forum, to successfully modify selected parameters or functions in selected modules. So, please forgive me if what I am about to ask makes no sense.

I backed up the original CAFD files and, if I am not mistaken, they are saved in C:\Data\CAF. Now, unconnected to the car, I would like to browse through the various modules like HU_CIC (3001 EXBOX), KOMBI (3000), and others. Is this possible?

I want to look for some parameters/functions that might exist and are not in any of the readily available cheat sheets. For example, as I recently commented in another thread, I suspect there is a second function somewhere that needs to also be active (in addition to RDC_SAFETY) so the actual TPM pressure and temperature values get to the display. Right now the display only shows "---" in place of the actual data with just RDC_Safety active. I also want to see if a parameter/function even exists that will effect the ten minute auto turn off delay time for the rear window heater. And, of course, it would be interesting, in the comfort of my home, to just leisurely browse through everything that is there.

I tried to view the CAF files using a text editor but was not able to see anything useful.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

YOU have to use esys under editors & viewers.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

If you don't have the hardware, nothing will make those figure appear. 

Having said that, you can use E-Sys to view your NCD files. Better yet, use NCD/CAFD Tool to view either your NCD or any CAFD files. It allows you to not just search comments, but translates in your preferred language. It can also be used to compare NCD files from other car or otherwise


----------



## RhoXS (May 2, 2008)

TokenMaster said:


> If you don't have the hardware, nothing will make those figure appear.


I do indeed have the hardware (the appropriate option 2VB and metal stems).

I learned from discussions in other threads that most TPMS cars will show pressure & temp when RDS_SAFETY is taken to active. However, a very few will just show "---" for no apparent reason and so far no one has figured out why the exceptions. I am trying to find the reason as my F25 X3 appears to be one of the few that will not behave in this respect.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

And are those factory installed? Did you drive around and see if the numbers appear? I apologize if you already did all these. 

I can check later which ECUs are affected by 2VB, but better if you send your NCD and FA.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

These are the affected functions on F30 for option 2VB:

<<< CAFD_00000794.caf.004_124_042 (FEM_01) >>>
FEM_01 > RemoteControl 30D0 > RC_RDC_ENABLE = aktiv

<<< CAFD_0000067B.caf.002_003_138 (ICMQL) >>>
ICMQL > Daten 3000 > IcmKod_B_S2VBA = verbaut

<<< CAFD_000009EF.caf.000_019_001 (DSC_CT01) >>>
DSC_CT01 > DSC_CODIERDATEN_ALLGEMEIN 3000 > C_Funktion_RPA_e = nicht_aktiv 
DSC_CT01 > DSC_CODIERDATEN_RPA_CONTI 3002 > C_RPA_Extra = nicht_aktiv

<<< CAFD_00000DED.caf.002_002_008 (HU_NBT) >>>
HU_NBT > EXBOX 3001 > RDC = aktiv 
HU_NBT > EXBOX 3001 > REIFENUEBERWACHUNG_RDC_RPA = rdc 
HU_NBT > EXBOX 3001 > RPA = nicht_aktiv

<<< CAFD_000009C8.caf.006_000_031 (KOMBI L7_MID) >>>
KOMBI L7_MID > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > ST_TYR_RDC_ALIVE = aktiv 
KOMBI L7_MID > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > ST_TYR_RDC_TIMEOUT = aktiv


----------



## RhoXS (May 2, 2008)

TokenMaster said:


> And are those factory installed? Did you drive around and see if the numbers appear? I apologize if you already did all these.
> 
> I can check later which ECUs are affected by 2VB, but better if you send your NCD and FA.


Thanks for all that great information above. I am looking forward to getting home tonight and checking out all the functions you listed above and seeing how they compare. Although I have an F25 I suspect there is a lot of close similarity to your F30.

Also, for my vehicle:
I-Step (current): F025-13-07-506
I-Step (last & shipment): F025-11-03-512

When I questioned if my firmware was supportive of the full TPM display Shawn, in another thread stated: "You can rule out the firmware. F025-13-07-506 is ISTA/P 2.50.4, so there should be no issue with it working with this firmware.".

I do indeed have metal stems and reset the TPM numerous times over the past five days or so since I changed RDC_SAFETY to active. I bought the car as a very low mileage CPO from BMW last summer. I would be surprised if they were not factory sensors and I know they do work because I received an alarm from the TPM on the first really cold morning last fall. I believe the rubber stem system is based on a rotation rate delta and this would not have responded to low tire pressure before I even had the car underway.

I am certain there is a specific reason why, when everything is apparently in place, every once in a while, a vehicle (mine in this case) stubbornly refuses to display the actual data. Since changing RDC_SAFETY to active did indeed result in all the graphics supporting the data to appear, I think there is a high probability there is a second function that must be active to support suppling the graphics with the data. My guess is that this function is already active in most vehicles by default but for some reason there are a few vehicles where it is inactive. I became more convinced of this the other night when someone else coincidently and totally independently came to the same conclusion.

Anyway, I certainly appreciate your effort to help and I will post what I find when I root around those other functions tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## RhoXS (May 2, 2008)

TokenMaster said:


> These are the affected functions on F30 for option 2VB:
> 
> <<< CAFD_00000794.caf.004_124_042 (FEM_01) >>>
> FEM_01 > RemoteControl 30D0 > RC_RDC_ENABLE = aktiv
> ...


Well, to my disappointment, the above functions do not appear to coincide well with my F25. What I did find is as follows:

No FEM_01 or DSC_CT01 modules

KOMBI ST_TYR_RDC_ALIVE & TIMEOUT are both active.

IcmKod_B_S2VBA is active. However, I am not really sure what this function does.

No HU_NBT (my F25 is a 2011) but in my HU_CIC:
RDC is active
No REIFENUEBERWACHUNG function
RPA_CIC is not active (Reifenpannenanzeig)

So, although everything I can compare matches your F30, RPA_CIC got my attention. The comment associated with RDC states "Reifendruckkontrolle" which I think translates to "Tire pressure control". Druck translates to pressure so Reifen must mean tire. Now for RPA_CIC the comment uses the word Reifenpannenanzeig. "zeig" means "show" and "pannen" seems to translate to "span" or "show tire span". This makes me think this should be active but this is a stretch and I would want to know more what this function is supposed to do before I change it.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

IcmKod_B_S2VBA means your car is equipped with Option 2VB Tyre pressure control (TPC aka TPMS).

TPMS is Tire Pressure Monitoring System, aka Reifen Druck Control (RDC) and FTMS is Flat Tire Monitor System, aka Reifen Pannen Anzeige (RPA).

You do not need RPA functions active for TPMS.


----------



## RhoXS (May 2, 2008)

Thanks - I am now out of ideas so, sincerely, thanks to all for the responses to my questions. It appears my X3 is just not destined to show the actual pressures and temperatures. However, its been a very interesting, informative, albeit confusing, journey through the CAFD files. It also reaffirms, in hindsight, what has proven to be my parents consistently good wisdom when, half a century ago, they tried to convince me to take German in high school rather than Spanish (for which I had all of the previous years exams).


----------

